# Star Level Exams



## Lexi (7 Jun 2004)

GAH, *Nervous breakdown*
Okay, here's how the story plays out. I'm a cadet of about 4/5 months. No uniform, no green star manual... no way to study for year-end star level exams.

Sure, I know the rank structure, bushcraft and my drill, but I'm missing some things that we're being tested on, seeing as I joined in the latter stages of the cadet year.

How hard is the green star level exam?
Any pointers for me?
Because I don't want to fail, I don't want to have to go through green star AGAIN, while all my friends pass on to red star. 
Anything will be appreciated.

Thanks again for your unconditional support,
Lex


----------



## alexk (7 Jun 2004)

Is there a problem with issuing uniforms/ books at your corps. 

Can you not go up the chain of command to get yourself a book. 

5 months no uniform, thats a problem when i joined in 2000 i thought waiting 6 weeks for one was a long time 

Do one of your freinds have a star manual you could borrow. could you study tougether?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (7 Jun 2004)

If you want a manual to study go to the army cadet website and they have all the manuals in pdf. format. Don't worry about the test you should be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Chang (7 Jun 2004)

all the handbooks are at the cadet website avalible for download. the exam is easy as pi, don't worry bout it


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (7 Jun 2004)

I'm just re-stating the obvious. However it is one of the easyest things in the world. Know your basic rank structure, Army Cadet badges, and symbols. I don't know if its standard but I know mine asked about my affiliated unit.


----------



## Ranger (8 Jun 2004)

Hey all... well I'm a red star, but I never had to do a green star exam...I don't think. lol
Oh well...  hahaha
Good luck Lexi, don't sweat it, it'll be easy


----------



## Lexi (8 Jun 2004)

Yeah, actually, there's a terrible problem with books and uniforms here.
I asked my CI, then went to my CO, asking for a greenstar manual
She told me, "There's no reason why you'd need one, there's only a few weeks left."
I kinda got the hint there weren't any available for me.
As for teaming up with a friend, I've arranged that. My friend Sam and I are going to stay inside and help each other study, since I know more about bushcraft and rifles than he does, and he knows loads more about CHAP and map & compass than I do.

I'm starting to calm down, I've looked at the .pdf pages of the greenstar manual and I'm starting to let the fear ebb away.
I have full confidence I'll pass, and it's probably all because of you great guys. Thanks again guys, 'dunno what I'd do without you.  ;D

Cya later


----------



## gt102 (8 Jun 2004)

Yea, the greenstar is a breeze.

Your core has some major problems with issuing stuff.

You are supposed to get your uniform after staying for 6 weeks


----------



## Ranger (9 Jun 2004)

I got my uniform after 3 weeks...I guess they knew I was dedicated to my corps. I really am, I love it!
lol


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (9 Jun 2004)

or your just a kiss ass  lol just kidding hun. Ya I got my uniform in about the same time as well. You should talk to them, you shouldn't be going to camp without a uniform.


----------



## Ranger (9 Jun 2004)

a kiss *** eh?? i don't think so...  nah i know u were jokin babe... funny tho...lol
considering i'm the exact opposite.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (10 Jun 2004)

I'd like to believe you hun I really would..........lol


----------



## Ranger (10 Jun 2004)

:O u don't believe me lol ...i really am the opposite !!!


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (16 Jun 2004)

:dontpanic:   :-* ^-^ :warstory:
Just go over your notes,talk to your cadets friends , talk to the training officer and the SNCOs. 
Go to some cadets websites for more info.
Good luck,don't panic, you'll do fine.


----------



## Franko (19 Jun 2004)

Lexi.....if you fail the testing you are entitled to 2 re-writes. As far as I am concerned if a cadet fails his or her testing it's because the staff did not ensure the material was covered properly.

You will pass if you stayed awake during lectures  :boring:

Regards


----------



## Lexi (24 Jun 2004)

Franko said:
			
		

> Lexi.....if you fail the testing you are entitled to 2 re-writes. As far as I am concerned if a cadet fails his or her testing it's because the staff did not ensure the material was covered properly.
> 
> You will pass if you stayed awake during lectures   :boring:
> 
> Regards



Aye, I was usually the only one paying attention. 
Well, the test was pretty easy. The only question I didn't directly know the answer to was the name of our affiliated corps, but there was a question involving an RHLI RCACC so I just stole that name.  

I know there's one thing I did great on - my drill test. I was the only green star cadet who got all perfect on his/her drill test. I messed up once or twice but got it right on the third time. I'm so skilled.  :evil:

Again - your support and advice is greatly appreciated.
It was you guys who helped me get into Cadets in the first place - I owe it all to you guys! ;D


----------



## vadeanu (25 Jun 2004)

Hey Lexi chick,, glad your parents let u join cadets (i think ive read a post of you stating ur mom wouldn't let you join)! Green Star is made up of a couple questions on history, and rank structure. Make sure you know them, as well as the officer bars... If you fail, there will be retesting... So don't sweat it! If it's too late for you to take it this year, take it next year and then move on to red star. One advice would be not to go to the CI's but your section commander, who shall help you out. Follow chain of command. For the green star testing, they will only test you on 1% of the stuff in the green star pam, but its good to learn all that stuff in there. If your going to Vernon or somewhere for Basic summer training, that will qualify you as a green star as well. Let me know how its working out for you. Best of luck.


----------

